# looking for a 1/32 Copperstate Siemens-Halske engine OR one from the Roden SS D-III kit,



## dr 1 ace (Jun 25, 2021)

looking for a 1/32 Copperstate Siemens-Halske engine OR one from the Roden SS D-III kit, does not matter if started ,


----------



## dr 1 ace (Jun 29, 2021)

GOT ONE !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------

